# Inducer Motor not drawing enough vacuum for switch? HELP!



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Inducer motor works with high rpm....you should check it


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is the motor rotation correct? Maybe the the fan blades were installed backward, or something was reinstalled backward when rebuilt causing reverse rotation.


----------



## tigeraid (Oct 14, 2011)

thestig3 said:


> Is the motor rotation correct? Maybe the the fan blades were installed backward, or something was reinstalled backward when rebuilt causing reverse rotation.


It's not backwards. But yeah, I called the rebuilder this morning and he's going to take another look at the motor... the only thing he can think of is, he installed shaft/bearing "down" slightly further into the body of the blower than it was, because the fan looked like it was rubbing a little... But that in term would've moved the blower cage around inside and it might not be making enough suction.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

ID fans are sensitive. 

I recommend looking here to match up:

http://www.fasco.com/documents/pgs068-095.pdf

http://www.fasco.com/documents/pgs051-059.pdf

Then order someplace like here
http://www.cshincorporated.com

Not sure gaskets are sold there. If you want to change just the blower wheel, see if your broken one has part # 8710-4358 stamped on back. If so, that's the SKU # at CSH Incorporated. When I ordered in September 2010, part was $23.34 plus $7.80 to ship. 989-723-8985


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the PS has only one tube port to go to the discharge section of the ID fan housing with that tube againg the pressure switch is to close to proof the air being injected into the burner and start the burner cycle:wink:


----------



## tigeraid (Oct 14, 2011)

biggles said:


> the PS has only one tube port to go to the discharge section of the ID fan housing with that tube againg the pressure switch is to close to proof the air being injected into the burner and start the burner cycle:wink:


Er... Sorry man, you lost me there. Could you reword that?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

sorry about ...:huh:...that, simply the PS is closing from the air pressure from the ID the switch doesn't control the ID


----------



## tigeraid (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't say it did?

I said when the inducer comes on, it DOESN'T trip the pressure switch. If I suck on the hose, the switch trips, and everything works. So the inducer isn't generating enough pressure/vacuum to trip the switch.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Is the restrictor plate missing. Some units need one, some don't.


----------



## tigeraid (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, the restrictor's in place. It was originally there, too.


----------



## tigeraid (Oct 14, 2011)

The furnace appears to be working fine now, at least for the last four tries... I suck-started it once myself, quickly replacing the hose and letting it warm up the house (it was damn cold.) Since then it appears to work normally.

I do notice the condensation trap is making a bit of a gurgling noise... is that normal?

EDIT: actually now that I think about it, if that venter motor still wasn't sucking at full capacity, it would cause more moisture buildup in the flue than normal, right? .... Guess I should take it back to the rebuilder. :/


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

On some units, an empty tap will cause the inducer to not be able to close the switch.


----------



## tigeraid (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright, it's been a whole day without any problems, so I think it's fixed. The motor rebuilder moved the blower cage "down" a bit inside the housing, closer toward the vacuum side, thinking that might do the trick. So far everything's working great, and I don't hear any gurgling from the condensate pump either.

Here's hoping. :thumbsup:


----------

